# Fat Women I Adore...



## Buffie (Feb 26, 2006)

Who needs to hear some good news today? I DO! So I decided to make a little list of fabulous women who never fail to make me smile.

My mum - She's intelligent, honest and she taught me about diversity.

My Misse - Brilliant, goregous and full of ambition.

Heather - Strong, open-minded and beautiful.

AnnMarie - Sassy, sexy and fearless.

Tina - Clever, witty and true to herself.

SandieZ - Kind hearted, sweet and adorable.

LillyBBW - Keen, talented and confident.

The Big Cuties - Hot, Hot and HOT!

Jane, Jes, Boteroesque Babe, Ivy - Fun, interesting and awesome chickies!

There are more, so many more, but alas, the dang buzzer on the dryer just went off.

Who do you adore? Tell me the great things about the fabulous fat chicks in your life, because today is a good day to celebrate them!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 26, 2006)

My mom- She raised my sister and I by herself, while going to grad school and working as a teacher in one of nyc's toughest neighborhoods. She's always there for support and yes she can nag but she's my mother and I'm proud that I was born to her!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 26, 2006)

Of course my mommy and my Grandmothers. All of them are so differnt. Loving, smart, kind, honest, strong, I love them all.


----------



## Emma (Feb 26, 2006)

Myself coz no other fucker is going to love me.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 26, 2006)

Miss Toodles, BigSexy! Hugs to both of you and your mums and families! It's great to have strong role models growing up. I know I am so lucky to have my mum. Some people search all their lives for worthy role models and how fortunate are we to have been born with them. While I'm more familiar with the sizzling Miss Toodles and the smoldering CurvyEm than I am with you, BigSexy, let me just say it's my pleasure to have the 3 of you on the Adore List, definitely!

CurvyEm, you're completely charming because you embrace a dark mood and I imagine your accent is crazy sexy. I think it's badass that you adore yourself and you've got right fine balls for saying so. When I think of you, I picture a girl who can throw back pints like a frat boy all the while rocking a pair of hot hot heels and wild black eyeliner. Of course, I might be completely wrong, but that's the image that comes to mind when I see your posts. 

Other awesome fatties... 

Candye Kane - A big blues momma who broke down doors in the music biz and refused to cave into the must-be-thin-to-win bullsh*t.

Beth Ditto of The Gossip - Underrated rock star with seriously dangerous curves.

And most recently, Mandisa of American Idol - She stood up to Simon's fat-bashing with honestly, grace and humor. And what a voice!


----------



## Emma (Feb 26, 2006)

Buffie said:


> CurvyEm, you're completely charming because you embrace a dark mood and I imagine your accent is crazy sexy. I think it's badass that you adore yourself and you've got right fine balls for saying so. When I think of you, I picture a girl who can throw back pints like a frat boy all the while rocking a pair of hot hot heels and wild black eyeliner. Of course, I might be completely wrong, but that's the image that comes to mind when I see your posts.



hahah you're pretty right apart from the heels. ;-) I wear docs!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 26, 2006)

Buffie sweetie you made my day! Thank you.

Now my list of fat women I think are awesome:
*
Ruby (Conrad's wife) *- she was the very first BBW I ever saw on TV when she and Conrad were on Maury Povich years and years ago. I was in awe of her and I still am. She set me on my path to self acceptance.

*Sandie Sabo* - She's beautiful and strong - independant and a real role model of what I think all BBW's should be.

*Buffie *- She's sweet - funny - sexy - beautiful and kind hearted. And easy to like.
*
Tina* - Never ever afraid to speak her mind and stand up for what she believes is right - I have always admired that.
*
Vickie(Sirensong)* - Educated - sweet - kind and opinionated and adorable. What's not to like.
*
AnnMarie* - A really strong woman who knows what she wants and goes after it.

There are so many wonderful woman here - it is hard to single a few out - so let me just say ALL the BBW's here inspire me to be a better person and to grow on a daily basis. Thank you ladies.:smitten:


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you for the shout out Ms Buffie! <3
I think you're pretty damn swell yourself.
Also, I love Beth Ditto!


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2006)

Buffie, what a sweet thing to say.

My cousin, Caroline, who has had mobility problems in the last few years, but was always the most energetic, caring, loving fat gal I've ever known (that includes not fat gals, too). She raised two BB daughters who are bits of sunshine on Earth. And her husband is one of the nicest men I've ever met. She is volunteering in the Katrina effort, and has been since she got to return to the West Bank.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, thanks very much for the nice words. You gals are great. 

My grandmother was the first fat woman I ever knew, she loved me like only a grandmother can, the sun rose and set at my feet. She was difficult in her own ways, and I don't think ever really happy in life, but her relationship with me revealed another side to her that I don't think others often got to see. 

Heather has changed my life in ways that I don't think I could fully articulate. I was always strong in personality, and had a vision in my mind of what I'd like my life and attitude to be, but couldn't find a path to get there. She basically just held a light in the dark and helped me find my way. It's changed my life on so many levels of who I am, how I act, how I live my life, the people I'm around, even somewhat professionally. 

Cat, who is just a wonderful, talented, articulate woman at any size, but it's just a wonderful happenstance that she's a glorious fatty. I think her wit, viewpoints, activism and approach to difficult issues are something many of us could embrace to our benefit.  

Seeing girls I know from events (couldn't name them all) who've made their way from dowdy outfits and hiding in the corner to confidence in their stance and a new outlook on life, they're inspirational to me on a deep level. 

They let me know that even though I have some hard days, I'm setting an example for another way to view your life and your body. I don't think that makes me special or anything, but when I see the influence that has on some other people, when they tell me proudly that they wore their first bathing suit or two piece because they saw me or my friends and realized it was ok.... it's amazing. It's just a cycle of inspiration that keeps going, so I admire them all greatly for having the strength to step up and outside of themselves, and for taking on a "no apologies" approach to enjoying their life.

And Buffie is an amazing girl. She's fun, full of life, and most of you probably don't realize but has been on her own twisty journey of self-acceptance and I think she's doing great - conquering demons at every turn.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh my, there are sooooo many that come to mind, but the few that have impacted my life personally are:

Tina--for the reasons named above and for others she's aware of. 

Vickie--also for the above, but I mire at her wit, smarts and her ability of kindness; that's just what I've seen online! 

Cat--for her smarts and definitely her style! I love looking at her pictures, she's just beautiful!

Jamie--She is lovely, smart, caring, a helpful friend, and many other things she's aware of. I just love this woman!!!:wubu: 

Rainyday--what's not to love here?? She is pretty, beautiful, kind, caring, witty, smart, eloquent, and just plain lovable. I would love to meet her in person, just so I could give her a big bear hug!!


Miss Toodles--cause she is working towards a career that I admire; it shows strength, character, smarts, and resiliance!!

There are several more, but I won't hog the thread--or is that hijack? I can't remember! :doh:

I bow to all of you!:bow: 

Also, I really want to point out that these beautiful women are very creative and I really admire creativity!!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 26, 2006)

Docs have a coloful history behind them and so many people who wear them are often colorful, too... And I do believe that applies to you, Em. 

You've got an awesome list, Sandie... I wish I knew more about Ruby. People always say cool stuff about her. 

I've wondered before if you're a Beth Ditto fan, Ivy. You've got the funky/punky/sexy thing happening, just like she does. 

Jane's cousin Caroline sounds like one of those big hearted people who do so much for everyone else... family, friends, strangers, rarely forgets a birthday, always knows a great recipe, loves animals. She sounds like a great blessing to your family. Thanks for telling us about her.

AnnMarie, the example you set absolutely makes you special. Maybe you didn't intend to do it, but the way you shine such a positive light, people can't help but be inspired. I wish I could explain better... Your grandmother must've seen that light in you, too. 

Aliena, you feel free to hijack or hog a thread anytime, girlie. Especially if you're going to talk about the wonderful women on your list.

You chickies have really made my day. Thank you so much for the good vibes. Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Docs have a coloful history behind them and so many people who wear them are often colorful, too... And I do believe that applies to you, Em.
> 
> You've got an awesome list, Sandie... I wish I knew more about Ruby. People always say cool stuff about her.
> 
> ...


Buffie, you and BB are two of my hero(ine)s.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 26, 2006)

What a wonderful idea for a thread!

I'd include:

Sharon, my ex-boss. She's officially "everyone's mama."

My great-grandmother Lily, the BBW who is responsible for my body and imagination. We look exactly alike.

My friend Lori, so comfortable and free and amazing in every way.

On here, there are just so many I couldn't list them all. Naming a few and excluding the rest would just be wrong, but I adore you all for reaching out into a larger community!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 26, 2006)

I really don't know too many people here yet, but from what I've gathered from all my research and reading, there are many women who love themselves for being themselves. Buffie (you first, because you started the thread), Cindy, AnnMarie, Heather, Tiger's Lily, Cat, Tina, Angel, Beterosque, Ebony, Carrie, Kara, and So Very Soft are all people that pop into mind.

*shrugs*
Not like my opinion matters to any of them (you) too much, because obviously I'm Chimpi, and Chimpi has only been around for just a few weeks, but you're all Fabulous (Fabulous- Love that word, Cindy). I admire you all for being who you are.

CurvyEm, just because you're dark and gloomy, doesn't mean that you're not interesting, intelligent, and definately yourself!

Echoes, you're fantastic. All around a great woman. Three thumbs up to you!!
Misty, you too are spectacular. I enjoy talking to you. Thanks for talking back. 

I admire basically all the people here, however. Not that I don't notice anyone else, those are the ones that have personally affected me, thus far.

Not to forget my girlfriend, she's one of the greatest women I've ever met. She used to not be so confident, and did not have much self-esteem, but I've taught her all that. She's got a great heart.

And my new Mother In Law!! My brother just got married today, and my new mom is fantastic. She's so caring and a go-getter. Definately a joy all around to be around.

....
Thanks for reading.
Good thread Buffie.


----------



## Angel (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you, Chimpi.


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 26, 2006)

My gandmother. She was the traditional Italian mother type figure. She was probably the nicest person I've ever known in my life, perhaps to a fault - she was the kind of person who would, rather than give a homeless person money, take him home, make him a sandwich, and find him a job, and that's only a slight exagguration (usually the people she helped out were retired anyway). She died of cancer when I was in sixth grade. As I get older and look back on the kinds of things she did for people, the more I miss her.

Crap, I'm actually getting choked up. That doesn't happen to me, ever.

My mom too, but my grandmother I kind of associated with food and fatness, so it's a little different.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 26, 2006)

Delnaz Paul. She's a BBW Indian actress who won't diet. SCORE!


----------



## GPL (Feb 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Myself coz no other fucker is going to love me.




Hey Emma,

I like to have you here, hun!
Your posts are always very interesting. Lives aren't just sunshine and you post about a real and hard life. I'm glad there are different people in here and you are one of us who make these boards complete!
I believe you are a very sweet girl.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## The Weatherman (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, Moonchild, you brought back memories of my own grandmother for me. Her husband (my grandfather) worked two jobs just to scrape the family by, she raised five kids in an Irish-Catholic neighborhood in Chicago, survived breast cancer right after the birth of her fifth and final child, and watched all five of her children grow up into successful, happy, mature, complete adults.

She was so proud of us, as her grandchildren--always telling the neighbors if we got good grades, or got a hit in little league or something. And of course, she was an amazing cook--every Christmas Eve, we'd all go to her place and she would cook the most amazing fried shrimp in the world... and her pastas, and the lamb on Easter, and us always coming over to decorate her Christmas tree, and the barbershop in the basement, ahh...

She died when I was 14. I still miss her so much.



Oh, and on a lighter note (not that she's light or anything ), Ivy is admirable because she is effing hilarious.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 27, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Not to forget my girlfriend, she's one of the greatest women I've ever met. She used to not be so confident, and did not have much self-esteem, but I've taught her all that. She's got a great heart.



It's so refreshing to hear a guy saying he's helping his girlfriend with her confidence and self-esteem. Talking from personal experience, if a guy continues to make you feel you are a sexy, vibrant woman, you dear Chimpi, will be the one who will receive all the benefits.........*if you know what I mean*  

BTW......thanks for the mention...


----------



## Ivy (Feb 27, 2006)

Buffie said:


> I've wondered before if you're a Beth Ditto fan, Ivy. You've got the funky/punky/sexy thing happening, just like she does.



Hehe thank you!  I loooove her style.. I don't know if you read BUST magazine but there was a little bit on her in the latest issue on her love of DIY fashion. She's amaaaazing. :swoons:

Later Mz. Thang!:kiss2:


----------



## Ivy (Feb 27, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Wow, Moonchild, you brought back memories of my own grandmother for me. Her husband (my grandfather) worked two jobs just to scrape the family by, she raised five kids in an Irish-Catholic neighborhood in Chicago, survived breast cancer right after the birth of her fifth and final child, and watched all five of her children grow up into successful, happy, mature, complete adults.
> 
> She was so proud of us, as her grandchildren--always telling the neighbors if we got good grades, or got a hit in little league or something. And of course, she was an amazing cook--every Christmas Eve, we'd all go to her place and she would cook the most amazing fried shrimp in the world... and her pastas, and the lamb on Easter, and us always coming over to decorate her Christmas tree, and the barbershop in the basement, ahh...
> 
> ...



Moonchild brought back memories for me too! My grandma was and to this day still is the only fat relative I have. She was an amazing woman.. but she passed when I was 14 or 15. My skinny relatives are amazing too. Hehe but yeah. 

And thank you!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lots of hugs and snuggles to everyone! Thanks y'all for saying such wonderful things about the great women in your lives. There are great men in many of our lives too, and it's not that we aren't greatful for them or adore them any less, but sometimes ya just gotta give it up to the ladies. It does a lot of good for the mind when you take a moment to just focus on the great people you've been lucky enough to know.


----------



## Pink (Feb 27, 2006)

My sister L and my very best friend shell. I can be my brutally honest and crazy self with them. 

Alot of great girls I have met through my online journey who have been wonderful and helpful to me. Especially those I have been lucky enough to meet in person last summer. To be able to be in a totally fat embracing environment with a group of other people is something I never experienced before and it was truly life changing.
The first fat model I ever remember seeing online and the reason I decided to try my hand at having a website... Electra Summers


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh, so many of the women here inspire me in ways even I don't truly understand. 

Tina -- my best friend (online and off), sister of my heart, creative, loving, giving, funny as hell, generous to a fault, a gorgeous and talented woman I am proud to call friend. We've only met once in "real life" but you're no less real to me, no less important than if you lived next door (and how handy would THAT be??) I'm so proud of you, so impressed with how hard you're working and so appreciative of the hard work you do.

Rainyday -- courageous, funny, articulate, and so very very real.

Moonvine -- I love your energy and passion for animals. 

Aliena -- Despite our political differences, we've forged a true friendship -- something I'm so very thankful for. I admire your kindness and patience with people.

BoBabe -- so funny, so articulate, so damn SMART. I'm jealous of the way you turn a phrase, but I so love it when you do it.

Traci -- my partner in WLS crime, so gentle, so kind, so loving, so passionate about the poor, the ill, those who need us the most. 

Sandie Z -- You love your body in a way I could never love mine. I admire that, and you. And I think it's wonderful how you stand by your convictions, even when people (even me!) disagree so vehemently.  You seem so sure of yourself -- I love that.

The rest of you I admire so much, because you reach out to each other, and embrace the world. I love the work that is done in the SA community, and I admire what each of us does every day to further that cause, professionally and personally. If I didn't mention you by name, it's because I'm still getting to know your wonderful-ness, and because I'm trying to spare poor Conrad some bandwidth, but you're no less important, no less fabulous for all that.

And I guess I'll close with one last woman who made me -- better or worse -- the woman I am today. My mom. She was only in my life for 12 years, but in that time she instilled in me a strength of spirit, a feistiness that has come in handy those times when I choose to use it. She was an unapologetic fat woman at a time when there really weren't too many publicly unapologetic fat women. She wore bright colored clothes, crazy wild print scarves, lots of make up, had fire engine red hair, and at 5'8" and over 400 pounds, she definitely garnered a lot of attention. She was statuesque, wore lots of jewelry without being tacky, and carried herself with grace and dignity. She even had a bright turquoise colored bathing suit, although where she found one, I have no idea. 

When doctors blamed common health problems on her size, she told them to go to hell, until she found a doctor who'd treat her with the dignity and respect she deserved. She searched high and low (and we spent many weekends in the car) looking for attractive plus sized clothing. No mumu's for her. She was a professional woman who loved people, and never hid, or apologized for, her size. She is a woman who I never ONCE heard say, "Does this make me look fat?"

Okay so she was crazy sometimes. She did some really awful stuff to me as a child that I had to do a lot of therapy to get over. But given her upbringing, her mother who wouldn't let her eat, who'd padlock the refrigerator, who would bake fudge and pass it around in front of her, telling her guests, "Fat Charlotte can't have any. She's too fat", and the loss of her father at the age of 12, I suppose she did the best she could. There was no Oprah Winfrey, no real way to have catharsis, and nobody to help her heal from her pain. She did it the old fashioned way: found a guy who adored her, built a life she could be proud of, and pushed the pain aside.

So even while it was easy to blame her for my weaknesses, I think it's only fair for me to give her credit for my strengths.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 28, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> She did it the old fashioned way: found a guy who adored her, built a life she could be proud of, and pushed the pain aside.
> 
> So even while it was easy to blame her for my weaknesses, I think it's only fair for me to give her credit for my strengths.



Vickie, you would not believe how much we have in common!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 28, 2006)

I love this thread! And thank you so much Vickie!! I woke up in a bad mood - but this thread made me smile!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I love this thread! And thank you so much Vickie!! I woke up in a bad mood - but this thread made me smile!



You know, Sandie -- what Vickie said. You obviously love your soft curvy self ... and I don't think there is anything sexier in this world than a man/woman who embraces that inherent sexuality. I admire you.

Vickie, it goes without saying that I feel the same way about you. I am in awe of your intelligence and compassion. I respect your chosen field. Your patients are fortunate to have you caring & advocating for them.

There are far too many people that I like & respect to name ... I don't want to inadvertently leave anyone out, so I won't illuminate. Just hugs to all


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow traci - thank you so much! 

And can I just say your honesty and strength of conviction is something I admire greatly. 



TraciJo67 said:


> You know, Sandie -- what Vickie said. You obviously love your soft curvy self ... and I don't think there is anything sexier in this world than a man/woman who embraces that inherent sexuality. I admire you.
> 
> Vickie, it goes without saying that I feel the same way about you. I am in awe of your intelligence and compassion. I respect your chosen field. Your patients are fortunate to have you caring & advocating for them.
> 
> There are far too many people that I like & respect to name ... I don't want to inadvertently leave anyone out, so I won't illuminate. Just hugs to all


----------



## abluesman (Feb 28, 2006)

My wonderful wife, Christy. She is one of the most caring, loving, giving people I've ever had the pleasure to meet, much fall in love with. I've never known anyone that honestly cared for other people the way she does. She brings out the best in me (and that's quite a feat in itself). If I can be half the human being she is, then I can feel proud of myself.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh you are so cute!! It is so nice to see others still in love!! I feel all warm and squishy now!:wubu: 






abluesman said:


> My wonderful wife, Christy. She is one of the most caring, loving, giving people I've ever had the pleasure to meet, much fall in love with. I've never known anyone that honestly cared for other people the way she does. She brings out the best in me (and that's quite a feat in itself). If I can be half the human being she is, then I can feel proud of myself.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww thank ya Buffie, I am flattered I rank so high up there on the list. I have a hard time with making lists but I am yet again awake and unable to sleep so here goes my list..

My Aunt Sheila - she was my best friend, late night shopping partner and the one to call when I wanted to hit the buffet.

My Step Monster - for having the courage and strength to fight breast cancer and endure radiation treatments.

My Buffie - for encouraging me always, and of course never telling me not to buy a jacket even when I told her to not let me buy a jacket...he hee

Sarah O. - she is the driving force behind me returning to college and taking the time to edit my research papers when I hit a roadblock.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2006)

My sister Lisa. She is one of the kindest nicest people I know. She is nice and kind in instances where my niceness has long flown the coop.

rainyday. I'm proud to call her a friend. She is genuinely a good, good person.

Melissa (largenlovely). She is smart and beautiful, and she lives life knowing she's sexy. It was eye-opening to me, when I first joined dims chat. Plus, she cracks me up. 

Oh jeez, so many others!


----------



## Tina (Mar 1, 2006)

First, thank you to the kind, dear people who mentioned me.  

I have made a lot of good friends online and I feel very, very blessed. Some of these women are as close as sisters; others I'm just getting to know better. So I hope you forgive me if my list is long. There are several guys I'd love to mention here, too, but you know who you are.  Also, there are several women I post with on a daily basis elsewhere, who don't post here, and if you are reading this, you know who you are, and that you are loved and appreciated.









Alphabetically:

Aliena - This woman is caring and funny as hell. Silly in a wonderful way. We had a rocky start, but came to love and appreciate each other in a way that means more *because* of that rocky start, I think. Very loving and truly cares about people.

Allie - Allie is a lovely, thoughtful, kind, forgiving, sensitive soul. I hurt her feelings some time ago and she is still loving and thoughtful to me. I appreciate that more than I can say.

AnnMarie - Even though AM and I have posted together for *years* we have more recently been getting to know each other a bit and she kicks ass. She obviously cares about others, respects others' privacy because she values her own, and she is damned good people. Talented, beautiful, principled, witty and giving. The more I get to know her the more I like her.

Boteroesque Babe - BB is one of the funniest women I know -- and not hurtful funny, but just plain "funny" funny. And fun. I was lucky enough to meet her once and had a great time doing it (can live without ever drinking celery soda again, though...  ). She's even lovelier in person than on the board, which is saying something. She is one brilliant woman with a kind heart.

Buffie - Man, what can I say about Bufffie except that I loved her from the moment I met her online. She is funny, witty, brilliant, very sweet, sassy and kind-hearted. But one of the things I like best about her? She has a sense of humor about herself and can laugh at herself. That is a very attractive quality and one that I absolutely adore in people.

Carrie - This woman can write. She is gorgeous, witty and so funny. We don't know each other very well, but we do have a few things in common -- one discovered recently.  Her wonderful sense of humor means that I try never to miss any of her posts, and I admire her sense of fairness.

Cat - Cat is silly and playful in a wonderful way. She has inspired so many in this community with her pics and words, and her spirit of giving. She's smart, funny, and caring, and one day we're going to meet at Arby's! 

Jamie - This woman is the whole package. She is gorgeous, funny, caring, giving, kind, sensitive, and has one of the kindest hearts you'll ever find. It's impossible not to love her.

Jes &#8211; Still getting to know Jes, bit by bit. As we have seen here, a generous and giving soul this woman has. And funny!

Lilly - The woman has a very strong sense of justice and no fear of speaking her mind. I love both of those things about her. I mean, aside from her obvious cooking skills and brains. 

Michelle- A kind, tender-hearted and caring friend. And Michelle doesn't just show she cares with words, she backs it up with action.

MissToodles &#8211; Someone who works hard for what she wants and inspires me in that way. She also stands up for herself, which isn't always easy, and MissT has a lot of class.

Moonvine &#8211; she's fun to talk with on the phone, she's an excellent kitty mama, the woman knows how to get a good deal, and she's a very strong, capable woman.

Rainyday &#8211; Rainyday is... she is someone that I have become very close to. She is one of the finest people I've ever met (even though we've not met IRL &#8211; one day, I hope!). She is true to herself and her beliefs and isn't afraid to speak up to defend them. She is sweet and giving and truly cares about others and their feelings.

Sandie Z &#8211; What can I say? Sandie and I have been alternately friends, and on the outs, more times than I can count. Silly really. But she has a generous spirit, and will help those around her if she can without expectation of receiving anything in return, and that's not something one could say about just anyone.

Saucywench -- I'd heard how nice Cindy is but hadn't had much experience myself. Still getting to know her, but I really enjoy her posts; she is alternately funny, kind, smart, and informative. Yay for Saucy. 

SocialBFly &#8211; Lady Di and I met several years ago. I knew I liked her from her posts and our communications, but I liked her even more upon meeting her. She is bawdy, sexy, hilarious, caring, loving, giving, and so much more. 

SoVerySoft &#8211; SVS and I have been getting to know each other better recently and it's been most enjoyable. This is a woman with a great sense of humor and a huge heart. As I get to know her better I can see that she is a caring person who truly seems to like people and bringing them fun. Here's to continuing to get to know each other better, SVS!

TraciJo &#8211; Traci is someone I liked instantly upon reading her and only liked her more after getting to know her. She is smart, sensitive, kind and giving, spending her days helping others. Traci is simply a very real and honest person with a strong sense of right and wrong.

Vickie &#8211; Vickie is the most loyal, loving, kind, sweet sister anyone could have. She is my best friend, online and off, too. She is someone I can, and do, tell anything to. She visited me some years ago for two weeks and I've missed her presence horribly since. Yes, honey, we've only met once, but hopefully again this year! This woman is tough as nails, but soft as velvet in spirit. I love her.

Some others I'm still getting to know by posting with, if not by corresponding, who strike me as being fabulous women to be around: Jane, Ashley, Red, Big Cutie Cindy, Missaf, Tarella, and many, many more.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww! Misse!!! You my gurl! My Miss Eh! My partner in crime, the white tips on my French manicure, owner of many jackets, kitty mamma, butcher-baker-candlestickmaker all around bada$$ chick. Professional student now, doctor tomorrow. Honestly, I can't function without you. That's a fact. You keep me so together, and you act like it's easy cheese. You're such an amazing person, completely brilliant, absolutely nuts, patient, tolerant, fun, curious, wild... ohmigoodness. I love you and I am just so blessed to be 'where-you-friend-at?!?' 

~Blushes~ Tina! Awesome post, just awesome. Know what's really rad about you, aside from the fact that you're a Mopar girl... You have your opinions and your convictions and you're not afraid to own them, yet you never have some take-myself-too-seriously-holier-than-thou attitude. You're T-licious! Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Awww! Misse!!! You my gurl! My Miss Eh! My partner in crime, the white tips on my French manicure, owner of many jackets, kitty mamma, butcher-baker-candlestickmaker all around bada$$ chick. Professional student now, doctor tomorrow. Honestly, I can't function without you. That's a fact. You keep me so together, and you act like it's easy cheese. You're such an amazing person, completely brilliant, absolutely nuts, patient, tolerant, fun, curious, wild... ohmigoodness. I love you and I am just so blessed to be 'where-you-friend-at?!?'
> 
> ~Blushes~ Tina! Awesome post, just awesome. Know what's really rad about you, aside from the fact that you're a Mopar girl... You have your opinions and your convictions and you're not afraid to own them, yet you never have some take-myself-too-seriously-holier-than-thou attitude. You're T-licious! Hugs hugs hugs!



Now all THAT was adorable! lmao


----------



## Buffie (Mar 2, 2006)

Blushing AND Giggling now. Hee hee... Chimpi... you so silly.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2006)

I should bag and seal that blushing/giggling you have going on there...
If it's as adorable as I would assume coming from YOU.

Chimpi likes to make people smile


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Myself coz no other fucker is going to love me.



Wooaaa! How does "I've snagged the only guy I'll ever need now, so I'll send all the others your way ;-)" jive with the above?


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

And you do, Chimpi. 

Buff, yes, my Sister in Mopar Adoration, why is it I live so far away from all the people I most want to meet?


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Wooaaa! How does "I've snagged the only guy I'll ever need now, so I'll send all the others your way ;-)" jive with the above?



'Cause Em runs hot and cold.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww shucks, Chimpi! 

It's a kitty!!! Tina!!! Kitty!!! Where'd you get the kitty?! Can I keep him?


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL Yeah, sure, why not?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> LOL Yeah, sure, why not?



If only my mum had been so easy when I was a kid, I'm sure we would've had a bazillion cats before I turned 12. 

Great Fat Chick of the Day... Mo'Nique. She glows, she laughs, she smiles and it's magnetic. Can y'all BELIEVE there's not a pic on her IMDB page!? Criminal.


----------



## Echoes (Mar 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Echoes, you're fantastic. All around a great woman. Three thumbs up to you!!



Thanks, Chimpi. You're pretty awesome too.


----------



## largehipslover (Mar 2, 2006)

There's one woman that I adore the most and that is my wife. I was very introverted but she is a special woman that took me out of my shell and made me more "social". She made me understand a lot of things I would have never ever understood. She is someone that complements me totally, but yet we never fight... well almost.... let's say I often bitch about money  

She is the sweetest person I ever met and that's very important for me. We laugh a lot together. Sometimes we just make crazy faces at each other. She also seduced me, being a BBW, I didn't date BBWs before her. She made me a lot hornier (no kidding) and sex has never been this good. I always complain that I want more and she always complains that I should stop squeezing her breasts all the time.  Ok, not always. What can I say, she has big ones and i like them.  She made me cross the ocean to be with her and I am happy about that. :bow:

Being with her I understood so many things. That many people judge other people just because of their size or ethnicity. And maybe once I myself was guilty of that, in a way. 

Other big women I loooove:

Candye Kane: I like her because she had a passion and a dream and tried to pursue it without compromising her soul. She tought me about being positive about sex, size, desire, with a playful attitude. She is also extremely hot and I confess I love her porn movies!! :smitten: 

Buffie: she is a sexy bomb who is also very sweet and I think of her as fearless (for some reason). A real woman. Her photos are usually very classy. :kiss2: 

Brie Brown: what can I say... she is hot. :eat2: 

My mom: the mom is always the mom!

Carmela: she is an imaginary very big woman that lives in my head.

My wife's mom: she is not big at all but she is a cute chinese lady that only speaks Cantonese (she understands English very well though). i love her. She is going through a horrible period in her life (diagnosed with a supposedly mild cancer) and the chemio is destroying her. I want to see her smile again. I want to learn some Cantonese so I can say some Cantonese phrases to her (in horrible italian accent). (My wife is teaching me some.)


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Wooaaa! How does "I've snagged the only guy I'll ever need now, so I'll send all the others your way ;-)" jive with the above?



I thought I'd pissed him off at the time. I got kinda drunk and said some mean things. But he doesn't care la la la


----------



## Emma (Mar 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> 'Cause Em runs hot and cold.



too true!!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 2, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I really don't know too many people here yet, but from what I've gathered from all my research and reading, there are many women who love themselves for being themselves. Buffie (you first, because you started the thread), Cindy, AnnMarie, Heather, Tiger's Lily, Cat, Tina, Angel, Beterosque, Ebony, Carrie, Kara, and So Very Soft are all people that pop into mind.




Thanks Chimpi, it's nice to be acknowledged.

Flabulously Yours ,
Cindy


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2006)

It is heartwarming to see lovely, strong women who can give kudos to each other.

I have worked in environments where the rule among the women was competition not cooperation, and sometimes I have to step outside those bounds to see the spiderwebs connecting us all with strength, yet giving us room to grow.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 2, 2006)

Tina, thank you ... and I return the sentiment two-fold. You are a genuine, warm and talented woman. I'm privileged to know you. 

And, what the heck. I'll give this a shot. There are so many women here & elsewhere who have been a delight to get to know & have positively impacted my life; inevitably, I'm going to neglect to mention someone. Just a short list:

Vickie -- You amaze me. Your confidence in your abilities (which shines through in everything you write), your knowledge & ease with which you explain complicated medical issues (this may not make sense to people who post only here, but you know what I'm talking about). More than you know, I've appreciated your willingness to share your knowledge. You're also beautiful, chica :kiss2: 

SocialBFly - Ditto the above. I wish that you'd contribute more often -- there is always value in what you share. I love your straightforward writing style. And yer gorgeous, too :kiss2: 

Rainyday - You couldn't have chosen a better screen name. I'm a weather freak - I love thunderstorms, snow showers, and ... rainy days. Especially the fresh, clean scent that is left behind. You are like a breath of fresh air to me. I admire your frankness, your kindness to others, your willingness to display your vulnerabilities and the obvious strength that you also have. 

Aliena - Ditto on what Tina said about the rocky start; you and I had our own little hissy fest as a start to our relationship. I'm sure I need not remind you  I'm so glad that we moved beyond it & that you were willing to give me another chance. You are such a sweet, kind woman. You're always the first person to welcome a newbie ... wish a happy birthday ... comfort someone in need ... share your wisdom & advise. 

Joa, I don't know you well, but I'm liking what I'm seeing  Ditto with LillyBBBW - I just love your sense of humor. And Moonvine, your avatar is divine


----------



## Tina (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you, Traci. :kiss2:


----------



## rainyday (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. There have been so many new threads on the board lately that Ive had to pick and choose what to read. I never opened this one because for some reason I assumed it was going to be laudatory posts about celebrity women, not women we know personally from the boards and our lives. What a great Friday night read (and a big thank you hug to the women who included me).

Since I'm late to the thread and many of those Id list have already been mentioned, I just want to agree with Jane about how great it is to see women loving and appreciating each other. There was a long period in my life when I thought it was "soft" to have women friends. I used to think it somehow made me cool that my good friends were all male, and I kept trying to imitate their aggressiveness and approach (it so wasn't me lol). I was living in NY at the time and totally focused on my career and I wrote off women who werent similarly focused, and the ones I didnt write off I competed with relentlessly (much to my detriment). One weekend in an attempt to hold on to a guy I was losing I went to a workshop on relationships. I lost the guy (he wasnt an FA and it was never going to work) but what I learned about instead was just how important women are in each others lives and what an intrinsic part of the weave of community these relationships can be. Women bring so much to my life now. Its really lovely to see so much genuine admiration swirling around, and I hope women who havent been mentioned in this thread understand that its likely that others just may not know you well enough (yet) to speak specifically about you.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 4, 2006)

Rainy, I could not agree MORE about having strong, supportive woman friends! It is the shared community of women that has gotten me through many a rough day and given me the strength and acknowledgement of my own authentic assets to move forward in a positive way.

There are so many wonderful women here that I have hesitated listing some because I KNOW I will leave someone off who has personally touched me with their postings. You all mean a a great deal to me and continue to everytime I visit this site!
Big fat hugs all around,
Kara:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Mar 4, 2006)

You're both right. This place is full of fabulous women, and the reason why I hesitate to make actual lists is that I always forget people. For instance, a while after I posted my list I realized I'd forgotten several women (including you, Kara), so I went back and it was too late to edit. Thing is, getting to know people is a process, and with only the fewest exceptions, this place has grown into a wonderful place of fun, great conversation and community. I'd like to give a shout out to the men, too, because I've been getting to know some awesome guys here -- it's not just the women who make this place fabulous.

And rainy, I hear you. I grew up with mostly guy friends. It wasn't so much that I thought it was cooler as that they were more accepting, and less catty, about my size. I also was tomboyish, favoring street racing, target shooting, and bonfires in the country over talking makeup and gossiping, which was how it seemed most of the girls I knew were at the time. But as I have grown older I have really come to value my female friends on a whole new level. I still have male friends (and thank goodness for the guys in my younger life, as they prepared me to raise a gaggle of guys who were/are friends of my son, and had lousy home lives), but even more female friends. There is a depth there that didn't exist when I was younger and I am daily grateful for that. :kiss2:


----------



## Buffie (Mar 4, 2006)

Props to the guy friends, yes indeedy. They show us how to shrug off adversity, how to chug beer, how to explore the finer UNrefinements life has to offer (y'know, burping, scratching, getting really dirty and sweaty and gross)!

My chunky chickies are still the first names on the go-to list when it's time to shop, goof off, eat or spend a day at the spa... but I'm glad I've got a few good guys I can call when I'm in a car show mood.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Buffie said:


> .. when I'm in a car show mood.



Spring is on its way.... car shows are about to commence...


----------



## Carrie (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow. Thank you, Tina - that really put a smile on my face.  

And the feeling is 100% mutual.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 5, 2006)

YES - Tina, same here...........right back at ya and all the other...gals and guys!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, Carrie and Kara!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Mar 6, 2006)

The one who started it all......The Buffster.....she is someone I admire for her compassion, sense of humour and damn fine shopping gene. This one is coming back at you babe! Lots of hugs from Karoline.:wubu: 

Ivy and Tami Paige for just being themselves, showing their love....and cracking me up in the process.:wubu: 

Heather for showing me the light and giving me a chance to fall in love with who I am.:wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Mar 6, 2006)

Karoline! Northern Queen of M&Ms! Gorgeous girlie of wicked wit! You make me wanna brave that cold weather and go all Canadian with you!!! I adore ya, doll!!!
Hugs hugs and more hugs,
~Buffie


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Mar 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Karoline! Northern Queen of M&Ms! Gorgeous girlie of wicked wit! You make me wanna brave that cold weather and go all Canadian with you!!! I adore ya, doll!!!
> Hugs hugs and more hugs,
> ~Buffie


ah Buffie...you come anytime honey! I promise warm weather soon.....lol
We can shop, shop, shop.......hugs and kisses!


----------



## Shyly (Mar 8, 2006)

What a nice love fest. This has really brought a smile to my face. I don't know most of you, but reading these posts has made me want to!

I have a duo that is my bedrock of sanity: my mother and my best friend, Laura. My mom has watched and helped me go from rock bottom desperation, to a full and wonderful life, and has supported me every step of the way. She has been an example of how to survive and triumph over unimaginable difficulties with grace, and humor, and style. She has never stopped believing in me - not once - even when I stopped believing in myself. Best of all, she gets funnier the older I get! 

My best friend Laura, who has been walking this self-acceptance and activism path with me, is a constant example of the kind of life that is possible when you live it with a huge, loving heart. I can only hope to someday be even half the woman she is.

Last but not least, the size acceptance community is filled with amazing women. All I have to do is log on when I am having a low day, and I have access to the words and thoughts of this amazing, diverse array of humor and wit and intelligence and righteous indignation and warrior spirit that just awes me. I would not be the person I am today without this community at large, and specifically without all of you ladies who share so much of yourself, and in so doing become role models for the rest of us.

Yay. Girls rock.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 8, 2006)

Easy... my best friend. I wrote an essay in high school about how amazing she is... and that while her looks are not "mainstream," she manages to have more good, quality friends and acquaintances than anyone I've ever known. I've never once heard her complain about her size... instead of trying to hide it, she embraces it... and people (especially guys) are entirely drawn to her... she just... glows, I guess is how I would put it


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2006)

aaww shucks girl...i think i gotta tear in my eye..oh wait...that's ..ewww...nevermind lol...SMOOCH 





ripley said:


> My sister Lisa. She is one of the kindest nicest people I know. She is nice and kind in instances where my niceness has long flown the coop.
> 
> rainyday. I'm proud to call her a friend. She is genuinely a good, good person.
> 
> ...


----------

